#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-04
!alindeman:*! "Things never turn out the way you think they will." - Prey (Home - Day 1 - 10:04 A.M.)
!alindeman:*! A warm welcome to yet another new freenode server: crichton.freenode.net.  It'll be handling ipv6 connections from Oslo, Norway.  Thanks again to Netclient (www.netclient.no) for sponsoring this server!
* mode/#Ubuntu-freshers [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#Ubuntu-freshers [+i]  by tonyyarusso
* ..[topic/#Ubuntu-freshers:tonyyarusso] : Ubuntu Freshers Day is over, but you can reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for reference on the week's festivities later.  Thanks to everyone who participated, and welcome to the community!  We'll see you at the next Open Week.
* mode/#Ubuntu-freshers [+o apokryphos]  by tonyyarusso
* Fujitsu was kicked off #ubuntu-freshers by apokryphos (Closing up shop here, but we'll see you in #ubuntu!)
* jos was kicked off #ubuntu-freshers by apokryphos (Closing up shop here, but we'll see you in #ubuntu!)
* kh was kicked off #ubuntu-freshers by apokryphos (Closing up shop here, but we'll see you in #ubuntu!)
* maniacmusician_ was kicked off #ubuntu-freshers by apokryphos (Closing up shop here, but we'll see you in #ubuntu!)
* MarkoKaa was kicked off #ubuntu-freshers by apokryphos (Closing up shop here, but we'll see you in #ubuntu!)
* orphean was kicked off #ubuntu-freshers by apokryphos (Closing up shop here, but we'll see you in #ubuntu!)
* paran was kicked off #ubuntu-freshers by apokryphos (Closing up shop here, but we'll see you in #ubuntu!)
* popey was kicked off #ubuntu-freshers by apokryphos (Closing up shop here, but we'll see you in #ubuntu!)
* samATwork was kicked off #ubuntu-freshers by apokryphos (Closing up shop here, but we'll see you in #ubuntu!)
* scresawn was kicked off #ubuntu-freshers by apokryphos (Closing up shop here, but we'll see you in #ubuntu!)
* snail was kicked off #ubuntu-freshers by apokryphos (Closing up shop here, but we'll see you in #ubuntu!)
* ToonArmy was kicked off #ubuntu-freshers by apokryphos (Closing up shop here, but we'll see you in #ubuntu!)
* [#ubuntu-freshers]  Invite only channel
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-05
* Signon time  :    Mon Nov 27 13:17:04 2006
* Signoff time :    Tue Dec  5 15:43:03 2006
* Total uptime :    8d  2h 25m 59s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* Closing Link: ubuntu/bot/ubuntulog (Excess Flood)
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-kernel  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* Signon time  :    Tue Dec  5 15:44:00 2006
* Signoff time :    Tue Dec  5 15:46:49 2006
* Total uptime :    0d  0h  2m 49s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
<fabbione> test
!alindeman:*! Hi all!  We'll be restarting some servers in just over an hour (midnight GMT) to upgrade the ircd.  The affected users have been notified by a server notice, but expect some noise around then.
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-06
!alindeman:*! Hi all.  In a few minutes, we're going to be restarting a few servers to upgrade the ircd code.  Please excuse the noise, but it should all be over quickly.  If you have any questions, please contact an on-duty staffer in /stats p
!alindeman:*! Hi all!  All the servers we restarted are back online.  Eventually we'll need to upgrade the whole network, and that was the first wave of updates.  In a few days, we'll probably do another, but we'll try to give ample warning again.  Thanks for using freenode!
* Signon time  :    Tue Dec  5 15:52:35 2006
* Signoff time :    Wed Dec  6 13:00:53 2006
* Total uptime :    0d 21h  8m 18s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
!christel:*! Hi all! The Irssi (http://www.irssi.org) team are looking for a graphics wiz to help out with some poster designs and similar. If you like to play around with gimp/inkscape etc drop a priv message to Geert and see if you can help out! Thank you! Have a nice day and thanks for using freenode.
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-07
!nalioth:*! Hi all! dinolinux would like to announce a new channel.  ##norge will be a Norwegian channel, and will function as a social meeting place to discuss news and other important and not-so-important matters.  Official language will be Norwegian, but English will be spoken as well.
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-09
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-10
!alindeman:*! Hi all.  Unfortunately we've had to block tor access temporarily due to abuse.  While we'll restore service as soon as possible, it's a good time to note our policy with respect to tor: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
!alindeman:*! If you don't mind being identified by a GPG key, you can use it to submit a username/password that can be used to access freenode using tor anytime, even when we have to block the more public hidden service.
